

Robot Exclusion Protocol - roundsquare
http://www.ftrain.com/robot_exclusion_protocol.html

======
joshu
I say "You understand Google, person?" at work a lot. Only strange looks so
far.

------
cscotta
Note: This article was written in February 2002.

